# Brake disk



## rock_breaker (Nov 1, 2019)

This is the 8" diameter disk I made to repair my tractor brakes, it is  0.109" thick. It is in the tractor now and working well. The work was done ab
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
out a month ago but am just now getting a picture.


----------

